# lost?!



## greecelover91 (May 29, 2010)

me (18) and my partner (32) are desperate to move to greece with our 19month old son but dont have much money so we cant afford to just go and find nothing out there for us my partners a mechanic and im willing to do any sort of job we abit confused as were would be best for us job wise we would also need to rent an apartment or something to live in but ant really got a clue where to start any advice would be really helpful.we feel theres nothing left for us in england now we have no quality of life .thanks


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. I think with a 19 month old son you should reconsider. How could you work having a young child.Child care & education are expensive.Employment in Greece is difficult enough even if you are Greek.
If you must go forward, I suggest a holiday in which ever part of Greece appeals to you.That way you can discover what accomodation & jobs are available.
Also there are formalities to living in Greece.Like getting Greek tax Number [ a requirement if you want to rent or buy anything ] & IKA health card etc


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with tpebop. This would have been a MUCH more doable goal before you had your child, but with a small child, it would be extremely difficult. You are talking about a family of 3, with not much savings, no job, no house, no childcare, no in demand skills, and most likely only one of the three will be able to contribute financially (the one who is not taking care of the child). 

There are public daycares and such but they are not all day so you would still have to take care of your own child at some point. Mechanics do well enough if they have a job, it's the finding a job that's so difficult here. Greece, if you don't know, is in the midst of an economic "situation" that makes keeping a job difficult, much less finding one in the first place. Those of us who live here already and want to work struggle to find anything that pays even €700/ month. 

An apartment would cost you at least €200/month. Add to that moving expenses, transportation, bureaucratic expenses (not to be sneezed at), food (not cheap here), and basic living expenses, and you would be hard pressed to support a family of 3 on €700/month, if you are lucky enough to get a job that pays that well.

Most likely what will happen is you will come here, burn through your savings before you find a job, end up working part-time making €200-400/month, and maintain a very low quality of life. If it were just you and your partner, I'd say it's your life, do what you want, but I consider it cruel and ill-considered to do that to a child.


----------

